# Desperately Searching For...



## david (Oct 14, 2007)

Hello Ladies and Gents,

Last night I heard the most uplifting, rousing song of my life as the England and French rugby players came out on to the pitch for the 2007 semi finals. Please help me to find out the composer and title, I wasn't even fan of the sport until I heard this soaring piece of work. I have provided a link so you can all hear for yourselves. Many thanks in advance.


----------



## david johnson (Jun 25, 2007)

i just could not hear it very well, sorry.

dj


----------



## Inominate (Oct 16, 2007)

Video has been pulled by YouTube


----------

